# Essential oils poisonous?



## Crazy4mantis (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi all,

I’m planning to move my mantids into a new room soon, but the room has had an orange essential oil diffuser running until today (it will be turned off permanently). I know that orange oil is poisonous for a lot of bugs, would it be safe to move the mantids in a few days? 

thank you!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 3, 2019)

In a few days, that should be ok. Especially if you air out the room.

- MantisGirl13


----------

